# Doulble Battery Packs!



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

I've been hearing a lot of controversy over how the mini lst has like 2 seconds of run time with 2 motors and 1 battery pack.is there any way you could make it like an e-maxx an have 2 batery packs? if you think of anything let me know.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

or, would it just be easier to get a lipo battery?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just pull one motor off !!!! The battery that comes with the Mini LST is junk.
Get a IB1400 pack. try Max amps or Cheap battery packs.


----------

